# Growing Hops



## moto-girl (Mar 4, 2009)

It's that time of year that the seed and gardening catalogs beckon. I saw hops in one and was curious if anyone in the northern climes had grown it sucessfully? I'm in southern wisconsin and I'm thinking of ordering a couple rhizomes and giving it a try. Any thoughts?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2009)

Frank of Frank and Rita grows them sucessfully in Maine. Maybe he will see this and give you some pointers. 






http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=147&amp;KW=hops&amp;PID=80271#80271


----------



## moto-girl (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Appleman. I need all the pointers I can get.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 5, 2009)

I recommend if you want to grow hops, do not buy them from a seed catalog, rather order them from a hop farm or through a homebrew shop who bulk orders them from a farm. Most all homebrew shops, particularly the large online sellers offer hop rhizomes. Hurry though as they will either be close to sold out or already all spoken for. I ordered some from a hop farm in Colorado this year and am going to give it a try although I don't have the ideal climate to grow. I ordered some Cascade's and Chinooks. 


In regards to the climate, where do you live? Most of the successful hop growing occurs in the northern area. Oregon, Washington, and Idaho are the prime growing regions. You can grow them anywhere, some areas are just easier to grow in. As I mentioned I am going to try some. I will have to work a lot harder than those in the northers regions. Also as I said, try to buy from someone who has a good quality stock. 
There is tons of info on the Inter web about hop growing. One of the beer forums I lurk at has a pretty active hop growing sub forum. I have learned a lot from there. I really need to get my butt in gear and get my spot ready this week. They will be shipping soon.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 5, 2009)

Note, I just re-read your post ans see you are in S. Wisconsin. You should be able to grow almost any variety of hop there quite easily.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is a good place to get information about growing hops. They also sell good qualityrhizomes: http://www.freshops.com/gardening.html I purchased several last year from them.


----------



## moto-girl (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks all for your encouragement. I'll decide this weekend which variety to get, but more importantly where to plant them. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 6, 2009)

dragonmaster42 said:


> This is a good place to get information about growing hops. They also sell good qualityrhizomes: http://www.freshops.com/gardening.html I purchased several last year from them.




I agree. Probably number one in the field. I haven't bought any Rhizomes from them but I have bought hops from them. Good People.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 7, 2009)

A word of warning to all who want to grow hops. They grow like a bad weed, don't plant them any where near anything you don't want infested. 
Smurfe and moto-girl if you want some Nugget Rhizomes pm me your addresses and I will send you all some.


Jeff


----------



## smurfe (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I'll send the address. I'll try anything once, twice if I like it!


----------



## moto-girl (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, I'll send you my address.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 9, 2009)

The hops are in the mail. I sent Nugget, they are labeled and some unknown verity I collected in WA. The unknown came from in front of the hops museum in Toppenish WA 4 years ago this spring. There was a root lying on top of the ground so I gathered it up and brought it home.
If it's to cold in WI to plant themjust place them in a pot until spring. Hopefully they wont freeze on the way, if so let me know and we will try again.


Later Jeff.


----------



## moto-girl (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, something fun in the mail!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 13, 2009)

I've read a lot about hop growing. You'll need full sun and even more water. The website mentioned earlier is very informative.


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2009)

Have you seen the show Dirty Jobs when he went to help harvest hops?


Is that the same kind you are planting Moto-girl?


----------



## moto-girl (Mar 15, 2009)

The hops arrived in great condition on Friday. I am digging out some pots to put them in this afternoon. It will be too cold to plant for another 2 months, so the pots will make them happy in the meantime. Thanks again.
Scott, I've not seen the show on hops picking, but I've been informed that it is quite time consuming. That's ok with me.I'll just put on some good music and all will be well.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 15, 2009)

Jeff, mine arrived to, thanks a ton. Did you see the PM I sent you, my bags weren't labled



Any way to tell what is what?


----------



## smurfe (Mar 15, 2009)

Jeff, scratch that. I took the bags out of the fridge again and looked. I could see nugget real faint on one of the bags. I guess the moisture made the ink come off. I cam just make it out though. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just wondering since it was on the show Dirty Jobs, kinda gives you an idea of what to come?


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 16, 2009)

Smurfe, I should have read the post before I sent a pm, oh well. I have not seen the show but I bet it has something to do with there irritation factor. You mess around in the vines all day and it's like you have been rolling in fiberglass insulation.
The harvesting on the large farms in WA is done with machinery, man doe's it smell good.They are cut and rolled up on spools, taken to a drying shed. After they dry, there thrashed, screened on a shaker table, sorted and pelletized or packed as flowers.


Jeff


----------



## Frank&Rita (Mar 16, 2009)

The first year you plant hops it seems to take forever for them to come out of the ground!! Since I didn't know what they looked like I had to stop pulling weeds. Now the second year they come up first thing, the first year they have to get the roots started. I got a few hops the first year but the second year we got a little over a pound from 4 plants. A pound of hops is a LOT of hops!! We cut the vines down and hung them upstairs to dry then we picked the hops off, THOUSANDS of them!! (well hundreds anyways)


----------

